# [Essentials] Game Boy & Game Boy Color



## Destructobot (Jan 9, 2008)

There doesn't seem to be an [Essentials] topic for the GB/GBC, so I thought I'd start one while I'm patiently waiting for Dwedit to finish porting Goomba Color to the DS.



Please post a list of all of the GB/GBC games that you found to be exceptionally good. Feel free to mention games that someone else has already listed (more votes will put a game higher on the list), but please don't vote for the same game more than once.



If you have already posted some titles, feel free to add a new post if you have more games for the list. Please do not edit your posts to add more games, I won't notice the new additions if you do that.



Games will be sorted by number of votes first, and alphabetically second.





Essentials, 10+

*[19]* Legend of Zelda, The - Oracle of Ages

*[18]* Legend of Zelda, The - Link's Awakening / Link's Awakening DX

*[17]* Legend of Zelda, The - Oracle of Seasons

*[16]* Tetris / Tetris DX

*[14]* Pokémon Red

*[13]* Pokémon Silver

*[13]* Super Mario Land 2 - 6 Golden Coins

*[12]* Pokémon Blue

*[12]* Pokémon Gold

*[11]* Super Mario Land

*[10]* Metroid II: Return of Samus

*[10]* Wario Land 2





Recommended, 5+

*[9]* Mario Tennis

*[9]* Pokémon Crystal

*[9]* Pokémon Yellow

*[8]* Dragon Warrior Monsters

*[8]* Metal Gear Solid / Metal Gear: Ghost Babel

*[8]* Pokémon Trading Card Game

*[8]* Wario Land 3

*[7]* Final Fantasy Legend III

*[7]* Kirby Dreamland II

*[7]* Super Mario Bros. Deluxe

*[7]* Super Mario Land 3: Wario Land

*[5]* Donkey Kong / Donkey Kong '94

*[5]* Dragon Warrior I & II

*[5]* Final Fantasy Legend II / SaGa II Hihou Densetsu

*[5]* Mario Golf





Noteworthy, 3+

*[4]* Dragon Warrior III

*[4]* Dragon Warrior Monsters 2

*[4]* Final Fantasy Legend

*[4]* Gargoyle's Quest

*[4]* Mole Mania

*[4]* Motocross Maniacs

*[4]* Shantae

*[3]* Donkey Kong Land

*[3]* Final Fantasy Adventure

*[3]* Kirby Dreamland

*[3]* Mario's Picross

*[3]* Sword of Hope, The

*[3]* Sword of Hope II, The





Others,


----------



## azotyp (Jan 9, 2008)

Super Mario Land (game boy)
It was only game boy game in my childhood, cose my family was poor, but it was very good title, I spent hours playing it eaven when I walked It throught I played it over and over again and was never bored.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jan 9, 2008)

super mario land
tetris
pokémon gold/silver
skate or die
dynablaster


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(MAD_BOY @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> dynablaster


This is Bomberman, right? I can't find any confirmation of a game named Dynablaster for the GB or GBC.

Edit: Never mind, I looked harder and found out that Dynablaster is the European version of Atomic Punk.


----------



## Elrinth (Jan 9, 2008)

Castlevania Adventure 1,2
Final Fantasy Adventure
Fortress of Fear
Gargoyle's Quest
Konami Collection 1,2,3,4
Kwirk
Metal Gear Solid
Metroid 2: Return of Samus
Tetris
Super Mario Land 1,2
Zelda 4: Link's Awakening DX
Zelda: Oracle of Seasons,Ages


(Final Fantasy Legend 1,2,3)

That is correct, DynaBlaster is Bomber Man: http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/gameboy/data/196668.html

I love Dyna Blaster for ye olde PC.. One of my fav games ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I mean just listen to the endtune from that game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://modarchive.org/download.php/D/dyna_...ers_endtune.mod


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 9, 2008)

-Super Mario Bros.
-Super Mario Bros. - 6 golden coins
-Pokemon red/green/blue/yellow (are nearly the same, but still essential)
-Pokemon gold/silver (are both nearly the same)
-Teris
-Zelda: Links Awakeing
-Zelda: Oracle of Seasons/Ages (most important... great games. esspecially seasons)


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 9, 2008)

GB:
Mole Mania
Donkey Kong '94
BC Kid
BC Kid 2
Battle Arena Toshinden
Duck Tales
Duck Tales 2
Super Mario Land
Super Mario Land 2: Golden Coins
Super Mario Land 3: Wario Land
Wario Land 2 
Tetris
Gargoyles Quest
Final Fantasy Legend II  / SaGa II:I: Hihou Densetsu)
Motocross Maniacs
Kirby's Blockball
Kirby's Pinball
Kirby Dreamland
Kirby Dreamland II
Harvest Moon GB
Mario's Picross
Mario's' Picross II
Bubble Bobble Part 2
Gameboy Wars 2
Gameboy Wars Turbo
Felix the Cat
Mega Man in Dr. Wily's Revenge
Mega Man II
Mega Man III
Mega Man IV
Mega Man V
Adams Family: Pugleys Scavenger Hunt
Metroid II
Kid Icarus of Myths & Monsters
King of Fighters '95
Pac-In-Time



GBC:
Daikatana
Metal Gear Solid
Alice In Wonderland
Mario Golf
Cannon Fodder
Mario Tennis
Rhino Rumble
Warlocked
Tetris DX
Wario Land 3
Kirby's Tilt n' Tumble (only good on a GBC)
Shantae
Zelda: Oracle of Ages
Zelda: Oracle of Seasons
Zelda: Links Awakening
Bionic Commando: Elite Forces
Dragon Warriors I & II
Dragon Warriors III
The Grinch
Harvest Moon GB 3
Ghosts 'N Goblins
Pokemon Red/Blue/Yellow
Pokemon Gold/Silver/Crystal
Bugs Bunny's Crazy Castle 3
Bugs Bunny's Crazy Castle 4
Monkey Puncher
Driver: You Are The Wheelman
Looney Tunes Collector - Alert! / Martian Alert
Looney Tunes Collector - Martian Revenge / Marvin Strikes Back
Montezuma's Return
R-Type DX
Rayman
Dragon Warrior Monsters
Dragon Warrior Monsters 2
Bust-A-Move 4
O'Leary Manager 2000
Pocket Bomberman
Survival Kids
Survival Kids 2
Total Soccer 2000
The New Addams Family
Prince of Persia
Return of the Ninja
Rockman X2
Scooby Doo: Classic Creep Capers
The Fish Files
Spider-Man
Spider-Man 2: The Sinister Six
Pokemon Trading Card Game
Pokemon Puzzle Challenge
Mega Man Xtreme
Mr Driller
Motocross Maniacs 2
Spy Vs Spy
Street Fighter Alpha
Bubble Bobble
Micro Machines 1&2 - Twin Turbo
Toki Tori
Duke Nukem
Frogger 2
Wendy: Every Witch Way
Sabrina: Zapped
Jungle Book: Mowglis Wild Adventure
Space Invasion
Speedy Gonzales: Aztec Adventure
Cool Bricks
Yogi Bear in Yogi Bear's Goldrush
Konami GB Collection Volume 1
Konami GB Collection Volume 2
Konami GB Collection Volume 3
Konami GB Collection Volume 4
Legend of the River King 2
International Track & Field
International Karate
Tomb Raider
Tomb Raider: Curse of the Sword

Also if homebrew is included Hungry Are The Dead is as good as most commercial titles.

There may be some I missed though, but its amazing how many great games there was for it, personally I think the GBC is the best Nintendo handheld. Also amazing how many of Nintendo's franchises didn't make it to the GBC.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(Master Mo @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> -Pokemon (red, gold, yellow,...)
> Please explicitly mention every game you want on the list. I've never been interested in Pokemon myself, so I don't even really know how many Pokemon games there are, or which ones are equivalent to each other (like Diamond & Pearl for the DS).
> 
> The same goes for all game franchises. Any game not explicitly mentioned won't get on the list.
> ...


I can't do anything with this. I need specific titles.


----------



## mario5555 (Jan 9, 2008)

GB:
===
Gargoyle's Quest
Bionic Commando
Metroid 2: The Return of Samus

GBC:
=====
Metal Gear Solid: Ghost Babel
Zelda: Link's Awakening DX
Blaster Master

I think I'm forgetting something, but it's a start of some of the best, IMO.


----------



## Elrinth (Jan 9, 2008)

thx Hadrian and mario5555 for naming and reminding me of a bunch of games I have missed playing on handheld:
Blaster Master
Bionic Commando
Shantae
Cannon Fodder
Daikatana
Kid Icarus of Myths & Monsters
Battle Arena Toshinden
Return of the Ninja

But topic-starter, don't add them from my part as I haven't played any of em and therefore can't recommend them. Even tho I'd want to  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to try to find them boxed, or atleast try on emu


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> thx Hadrian and mario5555 for naming and reminding me of a bunch of games I have missed playing on handheld:
> Blaster Master
> Bionic Commando
> Shantae
> ...


I lost my copy of Daikatana, which is a shame I loved that game and its one of those forgotten classics that nobody mentions maybe because of the horrible N64/PC game.


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 9, 2008)

Zelda OOS & OOA
Pokemon Silver
Super Mario Bros DX
Pokemon Red/Blue
Shantae
Dragon Warrior Monsters 2
Metroid II
Kirby's Dream land 2


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 10, 2008)

List updated, all previous posts counted.


----------



## golden (Jan 11, 2008)

Pokemon Silver/Gold/Crystal
Kirby Dream Land 2
Pokemon Blue/Red
Metroid 2
Tetris


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 11, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 11, 2008)

I knew there was a topic missing... this was it.

All 3 Zeldas
Tetris
Who Wants to be a Millionaire
Pokemon Trading Card Game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pokemon Gold
Pokemon Blue
Super Mario Land 2


----------



## PikaPika (Jan 12, 2008)

1 more for Pokemon TCG, Mole Mania, and Pokemon Silver.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 12, 2008)

Duke Nukem


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 13, 2008)

All 3 Zeldas
Wario Land 2
Mario Tennis
Pokemon Blue/Red and Gold/Silver


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 14, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## Jeda (Jan 14, 2008)

Super Mario Land
Super Mario Land2: 6 golden coins
Motocross Maniacs
Gargoyle's Quest
Megaman II
Legend of the River King
all Zeldas
Kirby's Dreamland
Dragon Quest Monsters


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 18, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 18, 2008)

shantae, metal gear solid, donkey kong land


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 18, 2008)

Updated again.


----------



## Costello (Jan 18, 2008)

Here are my GB/C essentials:
The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening (DX)
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons
Pokémon Gold/Silver/crystal
Pokémon Blue/red/yellow(/green)
Super Mario Land 1 & 2
Metal Gear: Ghost Babel
Mario Tennis
Wario Land 2
Wario Land 3 (probably the best GBC game!)
Donkey Kong
Street Fighter Alpha
Super Mario Bros. DX


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 18, 2008)

no love for shantae costello?
one can only assume you haven't played it yet


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 18, 2008)

Updated yet again.

p.s. Thanks for the sticky, Costello.


----------



## 2dere (Feb 3, 2008)

Pokemon:TCG 

There are others I like lots but to me thats my only essential.


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 3, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 5, 2008)

Catrap, bugs bunny, donkey kong, gauntlet 2, ninja gaiden shadow, McDonald land, double dragon, link's awakening (original not DX version) tetris (original version) killer instinct.

gameboy colour:

gameboy gallery game and watch gallery, mortal kombat 4, micro machines, tetris DX, perfect dark, wario land 2 and 3

boulder dash DX (homebrew)


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 5, 2008)

Pokemon Blue
Pokemon Gold
Kirby's Dream Land 2
Super Mario Land 2
Super Mario Land 3 (Wario Land)
Donkey Kong '94
Mario Golf
Mario Tennis

Heh... I didn't used to mind that 1989 version of Tetris, but after reading in-depth about the game mechanics, they're quite broken.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 5, 2008)

i loved the original tetris more than anything, dx is good, but not good enough lol


----------



## cutterjohn (Feb 7, 2008)

Here are my GB/GBC picks:
Final Fantasy Legends I, II, & III
Final Fantasy Adventure
Sword of Hope I & II
Revelations The Demon Slayer
The Legend of Zelda Links Awakening
Dragon Warrior Monsters I & II
Dragon Warrior I & II, III
Pokemon Red & Blue


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 8, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## enarky (Feb 8, 2008)

GBC:
Toki Tori
Mario Golf
Metal Gear
Super Mario Bros. DX
Shantae
Magical Chase
Cannon Fodder

GB:
Tetris
Super Mario Land 1
Qix
Motocross Maniacs


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 8, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## DespizingU (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for this Destructobot. I just came to this forum looking for some Gameboy Color recommendations. I wanna use them on the newest Lameboy. One stupid question(for someone that didn't do a whole lot of GB and GBC gaming) how do I differentiate which game is for gb and which is for gbc?

Thanks.


----------



## KaliKot (Mar 23, 2008)

Resident Evil Gaiden

hell it was definitely unique


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 23, 2008)

DespizingU said:
			
		

> how do I differentiate which game is for gb and which is for gbc?


You can't really tell from my list. You'll have to look the games up in a release list or google them or something.


List updated.


----------



## Harpuia (Mar 28, 2008)

Picks:

Dragon Warrior Monsters
Dragon Warrior Monsters 2
Dragon Warrior III
Final Fantasy Legend III
Heroes of Might and Magic II
Revelations The Demon Slayer
Robopon


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 28, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## 94dan (Mar 31, 2008)

Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages
Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons
Metroid II: Return of Samus
Pokemon Gold/Silver
Pokemon Red
Pokemon Yellow
Dragon Warrior Monsters

Yellow was my first (new) video game, and GBC was my first (new) video game system (I had a hand-me-down SNES. Well, have. I still play it).


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 31, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Apr 7, 2008)

Somebody help make Tetris essential.


----------



## walkearth (Apr 8, 2008)

Castlevania the Adventure was sooooo bad! The worst Castlevania  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm saying:
Wings Of Fury
Pokemon Red
Metal Gear Solid
Dragon Warrior I&II
Pokemon TCG
That's the best I played on these two great systems!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2008)

My pick:

- Pokemon -
Pokemon R/B/Y
Pokemon G/S/C
If hacks also count, then Pokemon Prism
Pokemon TGC

- Mario -
Super Mario Land
*SML 2 - The best platformer ever, in my humble opinion*
SML 3 - Wario Land
*Wario Land II - Best Wario platformer ever, in my humble opinion*

- Other (haha) -
Tales of Phantasia Narikiri Dungeon (practically unheard of I think, a half sequel to ToP. Translation patch is out there somewhere)
Final Fantasy Adventure (First in the Mana series)
Final Fantasy Legends I II III


...That's about it, really.

EDIT: Oh yes, Zelda: Links Awakening DX, Oracle of Seasons and Oracle of Ages.


----------



## webyugioh (Apr 10, 2008)

+1 to Legend of Zelda, The Oracle of Seasons
It was my first zelda game and i loved it.


----------



## ZPE (Apr 10, 2008)

Playing Dragon Quest Monsters so plus one!

Also,

Super Mario Land 1, 2 and 3
Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening
Cyraid
Game & Watch Gallery 2 and 3
Tetris
Double Dragon


----------



## jeklnoo (Apr 10, 2008)

My favorites:
Zelda Oracle of Ages & Zelda Oracle of Seasons.
Mario Tennis
Tetris DX
Blaster Master
Super mario land 1 & 2
Metal Walker


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 12, 2008)

Needs to be updated!!


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah, yeah, I'll get to it soon.


----------



## amazingnoob (Apr 13, 2008)

+1 to final fantasy legends III
spent a long time playing it when I was younger


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 13, 2008)

List updated.

Need more votes for obscure games. Everyone knows about Pokemon, Zelda, Mario & Tetris already.


----------



## Remy (Apr 13, 2008)

First off, thanks for making this thread.  I've been waiting for someone to make one for the GB/GBC

My votes:

Kirby's Dreamland 2
Wario Land 1/2/3
Game And Watch Gallery 1/2/3


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 13, 2008)

Sword of Hope 1 & 2


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 13, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 17, 2008)

Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages
Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons
Metroid II: Return of Samus
Pokemon Gold/Silver
Pokemon Red
Pokemon Yellow
Dragon Warrior Monsters
Mario Tennis
Tetris DX
Zelda DX


----------



## Gian (Apr 18, 2008)

+1 Each to -

Mario Tennis
Pokemon Trading Card Game


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 18, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## disease (Apr 18, 2008)

I vote dragon warrior monster one. Come on Essentials list!


----------



## Norman3000 (Apr 18, 2008)

+1 to

Megaman Xtreme 1 and 2
Super Mario Brothers Deluxe


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 18, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## Westside (Apr 18, 2008)

+1 for Kirby Dreamland II please.  That game always has a special place in my heart.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 18, 2008)

You only like Kirby cos he swallows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also vote for the Final Fantasy Legends games (aka SaGa)


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 18, 2008)

List updated.

Edit: Minor update (I discovered that Donkey Kong and Donkey Kong '94 are actually the same game).


----------



## Demi (Apr 20, 2008)

Sword of Hope
Sword of Hope 2

Dragon Warrior 1 & 2
Dragon Warrior 3

Crystalis

Final Fantasy Legend 3

Quest: Brian's Journey

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets

Pokemon Trading Card Game


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 21, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## Jaejae (Apr 21, 2008)

Dance Dance Revolution GB.
Only had a Japanese release, but it is pretty much all in english.


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 21, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 22, 2008)

+1
Pokémon Crystal
Zelda racle of Seasons\Ages
Zelda :Links Awaking DX
Wario Land 2
Wario Land 3
Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 22, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## Dylaan (Apr 22, 2008)

+1 for Wario Land 2, one of my first games that I 100% finished! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What about Pokemon Pinball, it had a rumble pack? Decent game, if not frustrating at times... I've still got it next to me.


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 23, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## Jaejae (Apr 23, 2008)

Daikatana, I love that game.


----------



## matriculated (Apr 23, 2008)

Another vote for Pokemon Pinball. It still beats out many of the pinball games released for the GBA.

Also Gradius was a pretty good port.


----------



## Destructobot (Apr 24, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 26, 2008)

Metroid 2
LoZ Oracle of ages
Pokemon Crystal
EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.
PIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.E
IC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EP
C.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPI
.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC
EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.
PIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.E
IC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.
THESE GAMES ARE AWESOME
EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.
PIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.E
IC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EP
C.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPI
.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC
EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.
PIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.E
IC.EPIC.EPIC.EPIC.EPI


----------



## Satangel (Apr 27, 2008)

Donkey Kong Land
Donkey Kong Land 2
Donkey Kong Land 3
Mario Tennis
Mole Mania


----------



## Destructobot (May 2, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## muckers (May 19, 2008)

Super mario land 2: 6 golden coins
Pokemon Red
Pokemon Silver
Zelda: Oracle of Ages
Zelda DX

All FANTASTIC games that I'll still play years and years on.


----------



## Destructobot (May 23, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## Pyrofyr (May 25, 2008)

Legend of Zelda, The - Link's Awakening / Link's Awakening DX
Legend of Zelda, The - Oracle of Ages
Legend of Zelda, The - Oracle of Seasons
Tetris ( Hate the DS version though >:|)
Wario Land 2
Wario Land 3
Super Mario Land 3: Wario Land
Shantae
Kirby Dreamland
Rayman
ALL of the Pokemon Series.


----------



## R2DJ (May 28, 2008)

Anyone remember the side-scrolling game where you play as a shooter and you can transform into a ball and stick to walls (even the ceiling)??? It's a Gameboy original game I played back in the days. I don't remember it now. I think it's Metroid but I'm not really sure.


----------



## Hadrian (May 28, 2008)

rjbr2000 said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the side-scrolling game where you play as a shooter and you can transform into a ball and stick to walls (even the ceiling)??? It's a Gameboy original game I played back in the days. I don't remember it now. I think it's Metroid but I'm not really sure.


Metroid II: Return of Samus


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 29, 2008)

Mole Mania for sure..Unbelievable game, real gem..
Donkey Kong Land 1-3
Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past..

those are GB games that get my vote..


----------



## mossy (May 30, 2008)

Tetris
Mario Tennis
Mario Golf
Bugs Bunny's Crazy Castle 3
Battletoads - it's too hard but I still think it's a gem
Picross


----------



## Marios_shadow (May 31, 2008)

Super Mario Land 2
Wario Land 2 and 3
Super Mario Bros. DX
Dragon Quest I & II
Pokémon Red, Blue, Yellow
Pokémon Silver, Gold, Crystal
Zelda: Link's Awakening DX
Zelda: Oracle of Ages and Seasons
Donkey Kong
Metroid II
Kid Icarus - Of Myths and Monsters
Kirby's Dream Land 2
Metal Gear: Ghost Babel

I tried to narrow it down as best I could. =P


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 4, 2008)

Kindaichi Shounen no Jikenbo: Juutoshime no Shoutaijou

http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/gbcolor/home/580322.html


an outstanding AVG for those with good Japanese knowledge, or Chinese (there's a translated version out there if you look hard enough)
multiple endings much in the spirit of Tex Murphy: Under A Killing Moon


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 4, 2008)

List updated.




			
				Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> ALL of the Pokemon Series.
> You need to explicitly mention every game you want to vote for. If you can't be bothered to list them, I can't either.
> 
> 
> ...


That game was released on the SNES and the GBA, not the GB/GBC.


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 4, 2008)

Kwirk +1

Most immense game, i've ever played, puzzle wise. Was hte only game I ever played on gameboy continuously ¬¬


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 5, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## CorruptJon (Jun 8, 2008)

The first Wario Land. One of the most fun GB games IMO.


----------



## Arkansaw (Jun 11, 2008)

Dragon Slayer


----------



## Tylon (Jun 11, 2008)

Pokemon Silver/Gold/Crystal
(I played Crystal, but they are nearly the same.)

Played it every day when I was a little kid.


----------



## Smef (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm going to suggest Harvest Moon for GBC and Bases Loaded baseball for the original GB.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 25, 2008)

+1 for motocross maniacs. that game rocked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+1 Mario's Picross also.


----------



## Destructobot (Jun 27, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## science (Jul 6, 2008)

Pokemon Crystal
Mario Golf
Zelda: Oracle of Ages


----------



## science (Jul 6, 2008)

Forgot Super Mario Bros. Deluxe and Kirby Tilt 'n' Tumble


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 6, 2008)

List updated.


----------



## DNAx (Jul 8, 2008)

I have to say:
Metroid II: Return of Samus
Pokemon yellow

These were some great games!


----------



## Defiance (Jul 20, 2008)

Pokemon Red
Pokemon Blue
Pokemon Yellow
Crazy Castle


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 31, 2008)

List updated.




			
				Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Crazy Castle


Which one?


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 5, 2008)

+1 survival kids


----------



## Gore (Aug 5, 2008)

What the hell? Wario Land 2 sucked, Wario Land 3 is incredible.
-1 Wario Land 2 and +1 Wario Land 3

Also +1 Super Mario Bros. Deluxe, still have my cart. It's fucked up though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love how I can pick the level though.
Also +1 to all 3 Zeldas. I still play through them at least once per year.


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 5, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> -1 Wario Land 2


I'll count that as +10.



List updated.


----------



## jocelyn77 (Aug 19, 2008)

+1 for street fighter alpha, metroid II, and pokemon crystal


----------



## Mr. Noid (Aug 19, 2008)

MGS, SMB DX


----------



## FaRReR (Oct 4, 2008)

Super Mario Land FTW. It's such a nostalgic game...


----------



## flamesmaster (Oct 5, 2008)

Dragon warrior monsters 1+2


----------



## 4ppleseed (Oct 5, 2008)

+1 for Pokémon Puzzle Challenge

That game has just eaten 1/2 of my month =/
Was great


----------



## FaRReR (Oct 5, 2008)

Darkwing Duck


----------



## Satangel (Oct 12, 2008)

Wario Land
Pokemon Pinball


----------



## Bergunzo (Nov 1, 2008)

Super Mario Land , Super Mario Land 2 , Wario Land , Wario Land 3 , Super Mario Bros. Deluxe.


----------



## Shabadage (Nov 28, 2008)

Choplifter 2
Mario Land 2
Metroid 2
Megaman I-V, Extreme 1 & 2
Bionic Command (Normal & Elite forces)
3 Zeldas
Final Fantasy Adventure
Contra The Alien Wars


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Dec 9, 2008)

Castlevania Adventure,
Castlevania II - Belmont's Revenge,
Castlevania - Legends,
Donkey Kong Land,
Donkey Kong Land 2,
Donkey Kong Land III,
Dragon Warrior III,
Dragon Warrior I & II,
Dragon Warrior Monsters 2 - Cobi's Journey,
Final Fantasy Adventure,
Final Fantasy Legend II,
Final Fantasy Legend III,
Final Fantasy Legend,
Game & Watch Gallery,
Game & Watch Gallery 2,
Game & Watch Gallery 3,
Harvest Moon 2 GBC,
Harvest Moon 3 GBC,
Harvest Moon GB,
Kirby's Dream Land,
Kirby's Dream Land 2,
Legend of Zelda Ages,
Legend Of Zelda Seasons,
The - Link's Awakening DX,
Lufia - The Legend Returns,
Megaman Xtreme 2,
Metal Gear Solid,
Metroid II - Return of Samus,
Pokemon - Crystal Version,
Pokemon Red,
Power Quest,
R-Type DX,
Star Wars Episode I - Racer,
Super Mario Bros. Deluxe,
Super Mario Land 2 - 6 Golden Coins,
SuperMarioLand,
Tetris,
Wario Land 3,
Wario Land II,
Wario Land - Super Mario Land 3


----------



## darnoc (Dec 27, 2008)

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone,
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets,
Pokémon Puzzle Challenge
Zelda Ages and Seasons
Pokemon Gold/Silver/Crystal

All those rock!


----------



## amy test (Apr 10, 2009)

wario land 2
super mario land 2 - 6 golden coins
zelda - link's awakening dx
adventure island 2
metal gear solid
tmnt 2
samurai shodown

dunno why there's not much love for shodown.. easily the best fighter for the game boy..
go try it now!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 10, 2009)

strange, no1 mentioned bomberman quest ;(

by the way, am i the only guy who can't see the list?


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 10, 2009)

server problems from months ago caused alot of the posts to be lost
and alot of the time they were the first post of important threads or essentials list with all the vote tally's...


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 23, 2009)

*GB:*

Mole Mania 
Wario Land 2 or 3 (?)
Zelda: Link's Awakening


*GBC:*

Zelda: Oracle of Seasons/Ages



Mole Mania is a great thing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I loved that game when I was 15...


----------



## Ruri (Jul 1, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> server problems from months ago caused alot of the posts to be lost
> and alot of the time they were the first post of important threads or essentials list with all the vote tally's...


Maybe we should just start a new thread for this, and copy over anything left here into the new tally?

Without a vote tally, this thread is kinda useless.  It should at least be unsticked so one with a tally at the top can be created to replace it.  (Unless a mod wants to edit the first post, or something.)


----------



## Stufreddy (Jul 1, 2009)

I forth Mole Mania the unnoticed Shigeru Gem.


----------



## -KangaRod- (Aug 23, 2009)

whew. I thought i was the only one that couldn't see the list.


----------



## freshness (Aug 27, 2009)

what no Mystic Quest here? This is an awesome small rpg for the gameboy and i love it...


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 20, 2009)

Pokemon Blue
Pokemon Silver
Links Awakening
Super Mario Land
Super Mario Land 2
Kirby's Dream Land
Pokemon Trading Card Game


----------



## sportscarmadman (Oct 27, 2009)

Yer those +10 games are correct i had many of them : Pokemon Blue, Gold, Silver mario golf are some of them


----------



## sportscarmadman (Nov 3, 2009)

I can remember playing on the original kirby dream land on game boy that is such a short game and takes a few hours to complete it is pretty rubbish the enimies are really weird


----------



## luke_c (Nov 3, 2009)

Kirby is the sex, you be trippin' foo' and nice bump


----------



## Saradomin (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm emulating Pkmn Yellow on Lameboy on my Cyclods but the sav file isnt working..how can i fix this?

Whats happening is that when i save, when i load the game back up, i cant load my save file, and i ned to start a new one...Can anyone help me?


----------



## Saradomin (Nov 28, 2009)

Nvm my above post..I fixed it.


----------



## Lubbo (Jan 1, 2010)

+1 DBZ: Legendary Super Warriors

+1 Pokemon Crystal

+1 Super Mario Bros. Deluxe

+1 Pokemon Yellow


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 1, 2010)

-Zelda: Oracle of Seasons/Ages


----------



## Torrunt (Jan 8, 2010)

Pokemon Blue
Mario Tennis
Tetris

Those are the main ones for me.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 9, 2010)

The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons
The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX
Super Mario Bros. Deluxe


----------



## kicknhorse (Mar 4, 2010)

Kirby's Pinball Land is one of the most addictive games I have ever played. 

Even now I sometimes break out my old gameboy and have a blast! Still cannot beat that highscore though.


----------



## SLiV3R (Mar 4, 2010)

My favorites -->


Legend of Zelda, The - Oracle of Ages
Legend of Zelda, The - Link's Awakening / Link's Awakening DX

Legend of Zelda, The - Oracle of Seasons
Tetris / Tetris DX

Super Mario Land 2 - 6 Golden Coins

Super Mario Land

Wario Land 2

Mario Tennis

Wario Land 3

Kirbys Dreamland II

Super Mario Land 3: Wario Land

Gargoyle's Quest
Mole Mania
Motocross Maniacs
Motocross Maniacs 2

Kirby Dreamland
Solar Striker

Mario's Picross

Kwirk

Duck Tales 1 & 2

R-Type DX




would be fun if the list was updated now and then =)


----------



## Dimaz Fury (Mar 13, 2010)

some of my faves:

Dragon Ball Z: Legendary Super Warriors
Samurai Shodown
Street Racer
Survival Kids
Wario Land 3


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 20, 2010)

+1 Pokemon Silver
+1 Battletoads


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 20, 2010)

+1 Pokemon Gold

+1 Pokemon Red

+1 Pokemon Yellow

+1 Shantae

+1 Metal Gear Solid

+1 Super Mario Land

+1 Tetris


----------



## RoMZoMBiE (Mar 20, 2010)

Ultima: Runes of Virtue
Ultima: Runes of Virtue 2


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 24, 2010)

As I'm sure many people have noticed, I haven't been updating this list for a long time. Takeshi has offered to take over and start a new thread with all of the votes from this one, so look forward to that.

To any mods that see this, please do not lock this thread until after he has created the new one, so that he can quote the original post and not have to redo the formatting from scratch (should he decide to keep the same formatting).


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2010)

Could a mod please lock this topic and remove the sticky?

The new topic can be found at: [Essentials] Game Boy & Game Boy Color *NEW*


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 24, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> As I'm sure many people have noticed, I haven't been updating this list for a long time. Takeshi has offered to take over and start a new thread with all of the votes from this one, so look forward to that.
> 
> To any mods that see this, please do not lock this thread until after he has created the new one, so that he can quote the original post and not have to redo the formatting from scratch (should he decide to keep the same formatting).


There's a way to still quote a post from a locked topic: you click on the "+ quote" sign, then you can go in any topic and use Add Reply, and the post will be there.


----------

